# transporting glass cake stands etc to events



## ithirsty (Oct 24, 2015)

hello,

looking for suggestions or to hear what people are using to transport display equipment to events and etc.....i'm currently transporting some semi-fragile items such as glass cake stands, platters etc and looking for best container type systems to protect items, yet not be to bulky, look professional, and are sprayable if get dirty.   thinking maybe lid attached totes but would love to hear what types of transport stuff you all use??


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You can spray even old milk crates primary colors to make them look good. Sand bags are really important. Floral companies can't live without them. Have a friend who sews and have dozens made 2lbs. 3lbs. A glass cake stand in a milk crate with sand bags around the bottom is going nowhere. I've seen florists put 3 ft. vases with 5 ft sprays and surround them with bags. No problemo.


----------



## ithirsty (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks so much for this info) this will be helpful if using tall items such as floral but the main transport troubles are more for empty multiple stands and platters such as displayed. looking for stackable container ideas or containers that have support for multiple items




  








807201.jpg




__
ithirsty


__
Nov 2, 2015












  








images-5.jpeg




__
ithirsty


__
Nov 2, 2015


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

We wrap fragile items in bubble wrap and place in stackable plastic totes like these

http://www.uline.com/BL_312/Round-Trip-Totes?keywords=Totes With Lids

The totes look professional (we have a ton of them and pack all of our catering equipment and disposables in them) and the bubble wrap can be reused over and over.

Gina


----------

